# Live From Lincoln Center: Blythely Ever After with Stephanie Blythe



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

She sings the American Songbook in drag. Sounds interesting. It will stream live on Lincoln Center' Facebook page http://www.playbill.com/article/liv...oncerts-with-andre-de-shields-joe-iconis-more


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I am the only person here who seems to be a big fan of Stephanie. She has been wise to transition to pop now that she is a tenor. Her show proved her to be the greatest crossover artist in opera history. She not only sings Kate Smith with aplomb as she showed in her last show but handles the rock music of this show perfectly. She was equal of Freddie Mercury on Queen's music. She is a magnetic performer who reminds you of Bette Midler. She talks for half the show and holds your interest. She is very naughty. It is a shame if you missed this drag performance. She is a marvelous tenor!!!!!!!! She mentioned she can't sing her old parts now, but the voice is still very beautiful. She had the biggest voice I ever heard live so her ability to scale the voice back for the mic was exemplary. The fabulous Farrell had to put the mic six feet away.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I like Stephanie Blythe, however I'm not that interested in watching music on the small screen.

N.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

If I remember correctly I've seen her twice: Gluck's Orpheo from the Met and Das Rheingold also from the Met
To be correct in reverse order, good voice but she's huge.......


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I am the only person here who seems to be a big fan of Stephanie. She has been wise to transition to pop now that she is a tenor. Her show proved her to be the greatest crossover artist in opera history. She not only sings Kate Smith with aplomb as she showed in her last show but handles the rock music of this show perfectly. She was equal of Freddie Mercury on Queen's music. She is a magnetic performer who reminds you of Bette Midler. She talks for half the show and holds your interest. She is very naughty. It is a shame if you missed this drag performance. She is a marvelous tenor!!!!!!!! She mentioned she can't sing her old parts now, but the voice is still very beautiful. She had the biggest voice I ever heard live so her ability to scale the voice back for the mic was exemplary. The fabulous Farrell had to put the mic six feet away.


Are you really serious when you say Blythe is now a tenor?? Does she sound more like a counter-tenor than a tenor? What tenor arias does she perform?
I remember seeing her in Philly when she was near the beginning of her career in"Italiana in Algeri" along with a newcomer Juan Diego Florez.
I'll never forget here simply gorgeous duet as Cornelia to Sesto in "Giulio Cesare" with counter-tenor David Daniels. Pure beauty.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

As big as a house plus the garage. I love your photo of Joan as Cleopatra!!!!!


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I also saw her in Italiana in Algeri" AGES ago. Well she sings Nessun dorma in the original key very convincingly and she does a great impersonation of the great Freddy Mercury who was a tenor. In all the popular songs she sounded like a guy. She said in the show she can't sing the roles in opera she used to sing. Her voice sounds very very healthy. It just shifted down. This is the second popular program she has sung and she is great at it. Really, really great.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Rogerx said:


> If I remember correctly I've seen her twice: Gluck's Orpheo from the Met and Das Rheingold also from the Met
> To be correct in reverse order, good voice but she's huge.......


You should have heard her in Verdi where she could really unleash the voices. The high A's as Amneris were stupefying!!!! She also do very controlled Handel type singing really well, which I am sure was great for her voice.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Nice to hear for you fine people. Her concert as Kate Smith is on Youtube and is great. This is sexist, but you don't notice her weight so much as a guy. Isn't that awful.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Seattleoperafan said:


> You should have heard her in Verdi where she could really unleash the voices. The high A's as Amneris were stupefying!!!! She also do very controlled Handel type singing really well, which I am sure was great for her voice.


I saw her in Falstaff and she was superb! That may have been the only time I saw her, which makes it a shame if she is no longer singing her old parts.

N.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

This is a clip from her drag show. She switches back and forth between opera and pop.


----------

